# Trainingsgruppe: Team Bergstraße MTB



## Deleted 143651 (8. Juli 2009)

Wir trainieren regelmäßig gemeinsam mittwochs und samstags in verschiedenen Alters- und Leistungsgruppen.
	      Auf unserer neu gestalteten Homepage könnt Ihr Euch über die neuesten Aktivitäten informieren. Es werden Berichte und Bilder von den MTB-Rennen, Trainingslagern und Touren eingestellt. Desweiteren gibt es auch noch ein Forum, in dem Ihr in vielen Themen rund ums Biken diskutieren könnt. 
Nachwuchsfahrer und fahrerinnen (ab 12 Jahren) und interessierte Biker sind jederzeit gerne willkommen. Die genauen Trainingszeiten findet Ihr unter dem Link Trainingszeiten.
        Für Fragen und weitere Informationen stehen Euch unsere beiden ausgebildeten Lizenztrainer Konny und Markus Fabian gerne zur Verfügung.

Zur Site:  --> hier klicken!<--


Viele Grüße
Luke


----------



## Deleted 143651 (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
wir sind ab heute auch direkt unter der Adresse:

http://www.mtb-team-bergstrasse.de
zu erreichen

Viele Grüße
Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (21. Juli 2009)

Wie ist eigentlich gerade der Wasserstand im Odenwald? 
Wollte Mittwoch mal wieder vorbei kommen.
Nach einer Woche RR tut MTB mal wieder not.
Wer macht das Training?
Alex?
Maddin?

Gruss 

Tobias


----------



## Tobsn (22. Juli 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ...Wollte Mittwoch mal wieder vorbei kommen...



Klappt heute doch nicht. 
Werd mich wohl später noch aufs RR schwingen.

Gruss

Tobias


----------



## Deleted 143651 (22. Juli 2009)

Also Ingo und ich wir kommen heut nachmittag


----------



## Tobsn (23. Juli 2009)

Und wie wars?
War dann später noch mit dem MTB auf dem WeißenStein. 
War die Hölle los.
Anscheinend hatten gestern alle Ihre Bikes ausgepackt.


----------



## Deleted 143651 (23. Juli 2009)

War ganz gut, erst einmal übern Hirschkopf und dann nach Laudenbach zum Kreuzberg. Alex und Julian sind dann noch weiter richtung Juhöhe gefahren, wir (Philipp, Ingo und ich) sind runter nach Laudenbach.

Viele Grüße
Lukas


----------



## Tobsn (24. Juli 2009)

Unsere Trainer Team: AC Weinheim schlagen sich ja auch ganz wacker bei der Transalp. 
Mal sehn ob die danach ausgebrannt sind oder uns verbrannt am Berg stehn lassen.


----------



## easymtbiker (24. Juli 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Unsere Trainer Team: AC Weinheim schlagen sich ja auch ganz wacker bei der Transalp.
> Mal sehn ob die danach ausgebrannt sind oder uns verbrannt am Berg stehn lassen.



Jep! Die beiden haben heute n Sprung auf Platz 26 Etappe /Platz 29 Gesamt gemacht!  
So, das meiste ist überstanden, morgige Etappe wird kurz +  Knackig und hoffen wir mal, das die Beiden das Sturzfrei überstehen 


Schon krasses Wetter dieses Jahr bei der JBT, das erste mal, das ne Etappe abgesagt werden musste....


----------



## Tobsn (28. Juli 2009)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...Schon krasses Wetter dieses Jahr bei der JBT, das erste mal, das ne Etappe abgesagt werden musste....


Die müssen die aber nachholen sonst wars nur ne Halbe. 

Wie schaut es morgen aus? Wohin geht es?
Hoffe mir kommt diesmal nicht wieder ein Meeting dazwischen.
Sieht aber gut aus.

Gruss


----------



## Tobsn (11. August 2009)

Und wer ist Mittwoch dabei?
Wetter soll ja bestens werden. 
Da unsere Tempomacher sich im Schwarzwald vergnügen wird es ja ne Plauschrunde. 

Bis Morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 143651 (11. August 2009)

ich bin dabei


----------



## Tobsn (11. August 2009)

@Benji: Wollen wir wieder zusammen Hasen ...äh... RR'dler jagen? 
Komme so gegen 16:30 Uhr durch Viernheim.


----------



## Tobsn (13. August 2009)

Hab von der 3. Etappe der Trans Schwarzwald ein paar Bilder von unseren Helden gefunden.


----------



## chr_rapp (13. August 2009)

Hy Zusammen 

Fahrt ihr nur Mi und Sa  ???
Würd mich ja gern mal anschließen doch kann Mi leider nicht da ich selbst den Radtreff des Skiclubs Mörlenbach leite.

Gruss 

Christian


----------



## odw-bikerII (13. August 2009)

Hi, 
unsere Trainingszeiten sind: 
Mittwoch, 17.00 Uhr 
Samstag, 10.30 Uhr (Nachwuchsfahrer und Einsteiger) 
Samstag, 12.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt jeweils an der Peterskirche in Woinem 

Sonntags fahren auch immer einige von uns zusammen. Da gibt es keine festen Zeiten, sondern das machen wir kurzfristig. 
Bei Interesse findest Du auf unserer neu gestalteten Homepage www.mtb-team-bergstrasse.de   alle Infos und  Tel. Nummern. 

Würde uns freuen, wenn Du mal mal reinschnupperst 
Viele Grüße 
Konny und Markus


----------



## Tobsn (20. August 2009)

Und gestern noch gut heimgekommen?

Hab den Abschleppwagen schon anrollen sehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 143651 (20. August 2009)

Ja, bin noch gut heimgekommen: danke Achim 
Nun, heut war ich dann mal beim Händler, und das hat ewig gedauert, bis wir mit scott ausgehandelt haben, dass sie mir eine neue schwinge bis morgen schicken, denn normalerweise brauchen die immer zuerst bilder vom kaputten teil... Aber zum Glück gabs diesmal eine Außnahme. Jetzt muss ich nur noch hoffen, dass das Teil bis morgen da ist, aber es sieht gut aus.

Viele Grüße
Lukas


----------



## Tobsn (20. August 2009)

Dann viel Sapß im Urlaub. 

Schönes Wetter gibt es aber erst übernächste Woche, wenn ich fahre.


----------



## Deleted 143651 (20. August 2009)

Danke  

hoffe ja mal, dass sich das schöne wetter hält... ;-) aber ich bin übernächste Woche auch noch unterwegs


----------



## odw-biker (20. August 2009)

Hi Lukas, 
super dass es so schnell mit der Reklamation bei Scott geklappt hat. Kannst dann gleich die Haltbarkeit der neuen Schwinge auf den Pitztaler/Ötztaler Alpentrails testen .
Viel Spass im Urlaub .

Hi Tobi,
Du willst doch in Wirklichkeit gar kein schönes Wetter, sondern 5Grad und Nieselregen sind Dein Ding .

Viele Grüße
Konny


----------



## Tobsn (26. August 2009)

Heute bin ich beim Training dabei.
Gestern noch alles fertig gemacht und Chef in Zug gesetzt. 
Wohin gehts?


----------



## odw-bikerII (26. August 2009)

Hallo Tobias,
ich will heut mal wieder die "Tränk-Runde" fahren. Also von weinheim auf die Juhöhe, an der Alzenau vorbei runter nach Rimbach. Dann über die "Tränk" hoch auf die Tromm und trailig wieder runter nach Zotzenbach. Über Weiher, den Reisenberg nach Vöckelsbach, Schnorrenbach, dann den Kisselbusch zur Abwechslung mal runter. Über´s Franzosenkreuz nach Birkenau und zurück nach Weinheim. 
Wird ´ne gute Runde mit schönen Up´s and Down´s, also ne gute Vorbereitung für Deine Alpen-X. 
Bis um 5 an der Peterskirche.


----------



## Tobsn (26. August 2009)

odw-bikerII schrieb:


> ... also ne gute Vorbereitung für Deine Alpen-X. ...


Wieso sind Tragepassagen dabei? 

Bis später.


----------



## Tobsn (27. August 2009)

Mei war das knapp gestern. Gerade  noch so mit dem letzten Tageslicht aus dem Wald gekommen. 
Wird wohl wieder Zeit die Lampen einzupacken


----------



## odw-bikerII (27. August 2009)

...und wenn wir die Runde genauso gefahren wären wie ich geplant hatte, dann wärs wohl stockdunkel gewesen. Aber hast recht, es wird LEIDER langsam wieder Zeit die Lampen mitzunehmen. 
Viel Spaß beim AlpenX und grüß Ray und Frank schön von uns 
Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## rayc (27. August 2009)

Danke 

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odw-bikerII (4. September 2009)

Hallo Biker,

für morgen (Sa., 05.09.2009) haben wir ne nette Odenwald Trailrunde geplant.
Treffpunkt: 12 Uhr vor der Peterskirche in Weinheim

Wer hat Lust mitzufahren ?

Grüße
Odw-Biker


----------



## odw-bikerII (22. September 2009)

Wir haben unsere Trainingszeiten Mittwochs etwas nach hinten verlegt, damit unsere Schüler nicht ganz so hektisch von der letzten Stunde zum Training hetzen müssen 

Treffpunkt: *17.30 Uhr*, Weinheim, Brunnen vor der Peterskirche

Unbedingt Bikelampen mitbringen.


----------



## Deleted 143651 (23. September 2009)

Wer auch sonst über alles was so passiert informiert werden will, kann unseren RSS Feed Abonieren.

Desweitern bieten wir einen Newsletter an, der dich nur über bestimmte Themengebiete informiert. z.B. Neue Fotos, neue Rennberichte, neues auf der Site usw.
http://www.mtb-team-bergstrasse.de

Viele Grüße
Lukas

und viel Erfolg fürs Rennen am Samstag für Konny & Markus...


----------



## "Sebastian" (22. Juni 2010)

Wie sind denn die aktuellen Trainingszeiten, würde mich da gerne mal bei ein paar kleineren Touren anschließen?

Grüße aus Hemsbach
Sebastian


----------



## odw-biker (22. Juni 2010)

Hi Sebastian,
unsere Trainingszeiten sind:
Mittwoch, 17.30 Uhr
Samstag, 10.30 Uhr und 12.00 Uhr.
Treffpunkt ist jeweils an der Peterskirche in Weinheim.
Wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast, kannst Du morgen abend gleich mal mitfahren ;-).
Viele Grüsse
Konny


----------



## "Sebastian" (22. Juni 2010)

Hört sich gut an, denke werde dann morgen Abend schon dabei sein. Hoffe ihr nehmt mich nicht zu hart ran 

Grüße


----------



## odw-bikerII (22. Juni 2010)

Morgen fahren wir ´ne Runde von Weinheim auf die Juhöhe, Rimbach, Tromm und runter nach Zotzenbach. Und da um 20.30 Uhr Deutschland gegen Ghana spielt werden wir direkt nach Weinheim zurückrollen.
Gruß
Markus


----------

